# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  What do you guys do when you want to quit your job?

## toaster little

Some days I just feel like I can't do it. Some teams make me feel like I can handle anything and everything so it helps boost my confidence and I'm happier no matter how busy we are. Other teams make me feel like I can't handle anything and everything's going downhill which makes me wonder if I should start looking for a new job.

Do you ever regret your job when this happens? I usually don't talk about work when I get home, but sometimes there's a lot of stress and when it affects my future with the company, I start wondering even after I've left and I'm driving back home.

I also start wondering if everything's going to reflect poorly on my performance which might limit the length of time I actually have a job  That's when I start wondering if I should be job hunting.

What do you think?

People I could talk to in the past have stopped talking to me, so I don't even think about reaching out to them for help.

----------


## merc

I don't have much advice to give you. This happens a lot though. Some people you love to work with and then you wind up with people who irritate the crap out of you. I think as I've gotten older, I find that others don't bother me as much and I try to do the best I can even when they piss me off, possibly I try even harder to work better.  This actually happened recently at work. It was kind of silly, but I was ordered to quit working on something and let someone else take over... I held my ground to finish out what I was dong as I was almost finished...My manager came over, completely denied what my co-worker told me he directed her to say...Who to believe? 

On NEXT assignment I worked doubly hard because I was so pissed. Some people you already know are going to be difficult. I tend to just concentrate on what I need to accomplish and try hard not to let them irritate me. 

Some of the worst workers have been gifted with the ability to talk and communicate well and seem to know how to charm the managers. That's not me or where I've been gifted. It can be so hard to see our own strengths. Why have some people stopped communicating with you? Sometimes with me. It is nothing more than I"ve not been working in their department or group and it's difficult to justify wasting time to "chat."

----------


## toaster little

> Why have some people stopped communicating with you?



When we were in school together, the only thing they cared about was what they could get from me.  If they could make more connections and get on the good side of some managers by knowing me and knowing the people I knew, that came first to them.  Being my friend or classmate was never in their minds and it was very clear after a while.  We didn't ever talk about anything other than school or work which made things difficult when I felt like I needed someone to talk to.  Even when I tried to talk about something personal, they would just tune me out claiming that they were so busy with homework and studying when they were actually goofing off on Facebook or watching YouTube videos that had nothing to do with their classes.

Only when I talked about applying to different jobs or positions that were currently open, they were interested.  We all needed to find jobs, but they would never let others know about openings because they thought their classmates would "steal" interviews and job offers from them.  Most of us knew about positions that were open which other classmates would have found to be beneficial, but since our communication was so bad, many people thought they had only few options when it came to interviews and finding work since they would never know about other opportunities out there.  Talking to people like this isn't always worth our time, so most of us have cut some sort of contact and only talk to each other when we absolutely have to.

----------


## merc

Interesting, I can honestly say that I've never really had anyone befriend me to "get" something. I'm not very important in anyway. I think one of my sisters boyfriends did attempt to befriend me because he wanted to be in her good graces.

Some people I've met like to keep things light or remain acquaintances not friends and when ever you meet them. Interaction is pleasant, but very superficial. The majority of people I know fall into this category.

It's extremely difficult for me to trust people. I had a terrible thing happen once where I lost a lot of friends and I'm still not recovered. I get suspicious when people try to befriend me. In fact why I started posting on here was after a really bad panic when I mistook an acquaintance for a friend. I knew something was wrong with me

----------


## sanspants

I guess I tend to look at the alternatives. Where would I work if I didn't work here? How would I pay my bills? It's the practical stuff that keeps me at my job, most of the time. That and the fact that regardless of what people think of me, I'm my own worst critic. I think the answer to your question, OP, is going to vary greatly from occupation to occupation.

----------

